# Diesel Cars



## dbgMitch (Apr 5, 2013)

I live in Javea Costa Blanca North does anyone know a good Diesel specialist I have taken my car to all the local British Garages but this recurring problem is still there 
thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dbgMitch said:


> I live in Javea Costa Blanca North does anyone know a good Diesel specialist I have taken my car to all the local British Garages but this recurring problem is still there
> thanks


AS you drive out of Javea towards Gata de Gorgos / N332, around the area where there are a couple of petrol stations (one of them closed) there is a car sales area on the left. There is also a repairs and servicing garage there, and I took my diesel 4 x 4 there in the past ... they were very good.

The alternative of course is taking it to an approved garage for your make of car, where they can put it on an electronic error test to see what the problem is. Doesnt mean that you have to use them to fix the problem afterwards, if you feel they are too expensive


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

dbgMitch said:


> I live in Javea Costa Blanca North does anyone know a good Diesel specialist I have taken my car to all the local British Garages but this recurring problem is still there
> thanks


You may find an answer to the problem here:

Motoring Forum on Car4play

Back Room Forum | Honest John


----------



## dbgMitch (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for your posts I am look for a Bosch or Delphi Diesel specialists , some who can repair injectors pumps on site not just a Garage- Car repair centre


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

*!*



dbgMitch said:


> Thanks for your posts *I am look for a Bosch or Delphi Diesel specialists *, some who can repair injectors pumps on site not just a Garage- Car repair centre


Well .... you didnt say that!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Try googling it for your local area.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Talleres de coches Javea - Concesionarios y Talleres Javea should list bosch concessionaires

change your internet search to yahoo spain: 
Yahoo! España 
and type in your query


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dbgMitch said:


> Thanks for your posts I am look for a Bosch or Delphi Diesel specialists , some who can repair injectors pumps on site not just a Garage- Car repair centre


I think your nearest is in Valencia (Bosch), Delphi (?) Xativa I think, why do you mention both ?


----------



## dbgMitch (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks for your posts 
In the UK, diesel specialists can be 1 of these things : Bosch ,Delphi or independent
All have diesel test equipment for testing Pump, injectors off the car and repair for both 
Does anyone know of someone who can repair Diesel injectors or pumps?


----------

